# Update Navigation Map Software?



## Fish1 (May 5, 2015)

I recently got a 2015 X5 and would like to update the navigation map data to the newest version. I have seen some for pretty cheap online, but I’m worried these might not be legitimate. 

I’ve seen them on eBay for $25. I’ve seen some online sites that offer lifetime updates for $50. 

Where would you guys suggest I go online to update my navigation map software to the latest version?

Thanks!


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

You can check this sites sponsors sub forum.
You'll also need an fsc code.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

I think the map updates are fake. I have bought updates since 2009 and have not seen a single new addition, even though I know that some place new exists, the map updates have not covered even after several years. The worst are the POIs don't update, even if places have been there like forever.


----------



## Byron Walter (Dec 8, 2006)

I just updated via Bimmer America earlier today. Had the 2018 maps sent on a returnable flash drive. Took 2 days to receive the update and around 40 minutes to load it into the car (very easy). While I have only given the new map a few minutes of looksee, I did see new roads and points of interest. I also expect that the routing algorithms have been modified too. I'd avoid those Ebay specials.


----------



## Fish1 (May 5, 2015)

Are there any other places you'd suggest for the map update?


----------



## Fish1 (May 5, 2015)

Bimmercoders has a $35.99 option for a one time map update and a $50 option for lifetime map updates.

$50 for lifetime updates? Is that legit?


----------



## Byron Walter (Dec 8, 2006)

Fish1 said:


> Bimmercoders has a $35.99 option for a one time map update and a $50 option for lifetime map updates.
> 
> $50 for lifetime updates? Is that legit?


I can't find much information on them. Because of that, I would avoid the lifetime map option and give the one time a shot as it's only $36.

The route I took was considerably more expensive but they delivered the goods so I'm happy. Good luck with whatever choice you make... and be sure to report your results for our reading pleasure.:bigpimp:


----------



## BimmerAmerica (Jan 5, 2015)

I can assure you our updates are not fake. We are a US owned and operated LLC that only sells OEM updates.

https://www.bimmeramerica.com/coding/bmw-navigation-map-update


----------



## Flyer1015 (Mar 21, 2016)

BimmerAmerica said:


> I can assure you our updates are not fake. We are a US owned and operated LLC that only sells OEM updates.
> 
> https://www.bimmeramerica.com/coding/bmw-navigation-map-update


I don't think he was referring to your company, I think he was referring to Bimmercoders.



Fish1 said:


> Bimmercoders has a $35.99 option for a one time map update and a $50 option for lifetime map updates.
> 
> $50 for lifetime updates? Is that legit?


The lifetime is only for the FSC code. You'd still have to pay for the map update itself.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Who prepares and distributes the _updates_, what company? Why not bypass the profiteers and go directly to the publisher?


----------



## whitedug (Sep 10, 2017)

*Whats happened to BimmerCoders?*

I bought a change to disable my i3 warning screen and was about to go and order the same for the 330e but the website has been offline since 5 June
Have they been shutdown etc?

I've emailed them with no response


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

7enderbender said:


> Wait a minute. So I just got a car with navigation and apparantly I need to pay $50 a year to get real time traffic data - and BMW doesn't keep the maps current during that process? Something I get on my iPhone for free?
> And then it seems it's another 50 bucks for a set of apps that are completely useless - and also free on my phone?


Yes, thats correct.

New BMWs come with all that for the first 3-4 years, but once that time is past you will need to pay. Some older BMWs will not even be able to get the traffic or anything at all, because they use a 2g built in sim card and 2g is gone.

You can always get a phone clip and use your phone as you mentioned.


----------



## 7enderbender (Jun 11, 2018)

jjrandorin said:


> Yes, thats correct.
> 
> New BMWs come with all that for the first 3-4 years, but once that time is past you will need to pay. Some older BMWs will not even be able to get the traffic or anything at all, because they use a 2g built in sim card and 2g is gone.
> 
> You can always get a phone clip and use your phone as you mentioned.


Phone attachment will be a question for another day. May be looking to get some kind of Kuda attachment for that.

Otherwise I get that I will need to pay for the traffic updates if I want that - but would that 50 dollar subscription also include the map updates on a 2015 335?

And if not can I get these updates from BMW?


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

No the map updates won't be included.
Yes you can purchase directly from BMW, but the price will be premium.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

7enderbender said:


> Phone attachment will be a question for another day. May be looking to get some kind of Kuda attachment for that.
> 
> Otherwise I get that I will need to pay for the traffic updates if I want that - but would that 50 dollar subscription also include the map updates on a 2015 335?
> 
> And if not can I get these updates from BMW?


As wcr said, you "could" get the map updates from BMW, but they would be much more than what you could get from third party map suppliers online, AND likely be at least 1 revision behind.

Newer (as in 2016 4 series, most 2017 model year BMWs) have over the air (OTA) map updates for the first 3 to 4 years. "Older" as in most MY 2016s and older) only have the maps they have on the hard drive, and updating those requires both the data (maps) downloaded and put on a USB stick, AND an "FSC" code (basically an unlock code).


----------



## 7enderbender (Jun 11, 2018)

jjrandorin said:


> As wcr said, you "could" get the map updates from BMW, but they would be much more than what you could get from third party map suppliers online, AND likely be at least 1 revision behind.
> 
> Newer (as in 2016 4 series, most 2017 model year BMWs) have over the air (OTA) map updates for the first 3 to 4 years. "Older" as in most MY 2016s and older) only have the maps they have on the hard drive, and updating those requires both the data (maps) downloaded and put on a USB stick, AND an "FSC" code (basically an unlock code).


I find that all pretty amazing. Just by looking at the whole thing it's obvious how the system is very antiquated and shows the signs of typical German under/over engineeredness but who would've though that it's that bad?
I may still go and get one of the head units that support full integration with Apple CarPlay and call it a day. Probably will render the HUD even more useless I guess (which I tought would give me the speed limit warnings but not on my model).


----------



## ron2632 (Apr 13, 2021)

wcr3d said:


> You can check this sites sponsors sub forum.
> You'll also need an fsc code.





Fish1 said:


> I recently got a 2015 X5 and would like to update the navigation map data to the newest version. I have seen some for pretty cheap online, but I’m worried these might not be legitimate.
> 
> I’ve seen them on eBay for $25. I’ve seen some online sites that offer lifetime updates for $50.
> 
> ...


----------

